# We got new hoodies !!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

a doggie couture package came in todays mail. Ellie and Tootsie got new hoodies . ( Minnie has something on the way too , hopefully tomorrow ).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe very nice! I knew that hoodie would fit Ellie. That style runs a little roomier than the bunny hoodie I have. I'll def have to get Ava one, it's so cute. Did you get the brown terry dress?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ellie looks gorgeous in the dog birthday party suckright hoodie I love it!
Really nice choice, what's the fit like?
Also tootsie is looking cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe very nice! I knew that hoodie would fit Ellie. That style runs a little roomier than the bunny hoodie I have. I'll def have to get Ava one, it's so cute. Did you get the brown terry dress?


hi Meoshia ! I am very happy with this hoodie !! I think this is my favorite hoodie now for Ellie that I have. now I want more suckright for her . when I place my next DC order, i'll probably order her one more thing . 
no, I didn't get the LD brown terry dress yet. all I got today was Ellie and Tootsies hoodies. 
oh, and I also got the fabulous top. I think the size S is too small on Minnie. back then, they didn't have the size S/M that I always order for her. i'll try the S on Ellie... it could fit her roomy, not sure. Tootsie fits perfect in her fabulous top I got her in M from TJ Maxx years ago ..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Ellie looks gorgeous in the dog birthday party suckright hoodie I love it!
> Really nice choice, what's the fit like?
> Also tootsie is looking cute!


Thanks Jessica ! I really love this birthday party hoodie. its so colorful and pretty . such a nice quality too. love it so much, i'm going to get Ellie another style suckright on my next order . 
the fit is roomy, but not too roomy. she has had it on since it came today and she cant slip her little legs out cause the neck part is a comfy snug fit. 

ya, i'm happy about Tootsie hoodie too. I know you cant tell by the pic that its a hoodie but it is. its this one : MY SWEETEST WINTER - WOOFLINK

Minnie has one also, and so does Ellie. I think this style runs smaller than most wooflink. Ellie has the size 1 and its alittle roomy but she can wear it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Awe very nice! I knew that hoodie would fit Ellie. That style runs a little roomier than the bunny hoodie I have. I'll def have to get Ava one, it's so cute. Did you get the brown terry dress?
> ...


I'm so glad you're happy with it. I knew you would be. It shipped really fast this time too. Maybe you can get the Cat and dog hoodie next. They are such good quality and so warm. The animal print bow on the party hoodie is removable, which is cool.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm so glad you're happy with it. I knew you would be. It shipped really fast this time typo. Maybe you can get the Cat and dog hoodie next. They are such good quality and so warm. And the animal print bow is removable.


I was lucky cause the party hoodie was an instock item. I just got it today, but she had it there when I put my order in. I'm still waiting to receive Minnies suckright hoodie I ordered for her, the cats and dogs one. I been trying to look on the suckright site but for some reason its not working for me ... :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I was lucky cause the party hoodie was an instock item. I just got it today, but she had it there when I put my order in. I'm still waiting to receive Minnies suckright hoodie I ordered for her, the cats and dogs one. I been trying to look on the suckright site but for some reason its not working for me ... :-(



Melissa already had a party hoodie? Hmm I'll have to go on Suckright and see if I have any issues. How's the hoodie fitting now that Ellie has had it on for a bit? She does look so cute in it. What Suckright item would you order her next? It's too bad she doesn't make a lot of clothes :-(. Seems to be more accessories than clothes.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Melissa already had a party hoodie? Hmm I'll have to go on Suckright and see if I have any issues. How's the hoodie fitting now that Ellie has had it in for a bit? She does look so cute in it. What Suckright item would you order her next? It's too bad she doesn't make a lot if clothes :-(. Seems to be more accessories than clothes.


yes, I was so lucky that she already had an XS party hoodie in stock. ( i'm thin king maybe they sent her the wrong size when you ordered the S one... not sure though ) . anyways, it was a perfect even exchange cause it was the same price as the LD red wow padding coat I had ordered for Minnie and had to send back. 

its still fitting her good. not slipping out of it at all , so , I am happy. 
let me know if you can get on the suckrite site. it may be my computer... its been very slow lately and I don't know much about computers. I may have to take it to bestbuy again for some repairs. 

the one that comes to mind that i'd want the most, would be the rocker girl tutu dress but, i'll have to take a good look at it. where the neck part is roomier, I may be afraid that ellie would slip out of it... I wish I could look at all the styles but I tried and tried to get on the suckright site :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, I was so lucky that she already had an XS party hoodie in stock. ( i'm thin king maybe they sent her the wrong size when you ordered the S one... not sure though ) . anyways, it was a perfect even exchange cause it was the same price as the LD red wow padding coat I had ordered for Minnie and had to send back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh okay. That's why you got it so fast. Well I hope our other Suckright order is coming soon. Like shipping next week!! Lol

I got onto Suckright easy. I still want the croissant sweater, Paris top

Here's the link to Suckright:

http://www.suckright.hu/products/carrier/?p=15


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ahhh okay. That's why you got it so fast. Well I hope our other Suckright order is coming soon. Like shipping next week!! Lol
> 
> I got onto Suckright easy. I still want the croissant sweater, Paris sweater.
> 
> ...


I cant get on that link :-(. I just see a blank page ... 
can you send me the link to the Paris sweater ? maybe it 'll work that way. is that one on the DC site yet ? I love the croissant hoodie too !!! what is the name of the Rocker chic tutu dress. I want to look that one up on DC

did some searching and found rock and roll dress on this site 

Famous Rock 'n' Roll Princess by Suck Right | BAUtique Italy


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Ellie looks gorgeous in the dog birthday party suckright hoodie I love it!
> ...


Do you know what suckright you are going to buy next? I'm still waiting on the order I put in a couple of months back, half of it has shipped but the other half (SL) hasn't yet. 
I'm glad to hear it fits well and it's comfy. 
I also really like the my sweetest winter hoodie it looks beautiful on toots!
I think it would fit Millie really well in size 2 if it runs abit smaller, because the last size 2 I got her was a little baggy around her tummy. So I may try size 1 next time I get WL and if it doesn't fit her it will fit one of the pups when they grow up


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Do you know what suckright you are going to buy next? I'm still waiting on the order I put in a couple of months back, half of it has shipped but the other half (SL) hasn't yet.
> I'm glad to hear it fits well and it's comfy.
> I also really like the my sweetest winter hoodie it looks beautiful on toots!
> I think it would fit Millie really well in size 2 if it runs abit smaller, because the last size 2 I got her was a little baggy around her tummy. So I may try size 1 next time I get WL and if it doesn't fit her it will fit one of the pups when they grow up



Size 1 is def tiny. I don't think it would work for Mills, as the length would be wayyy too short. That particular hoodie runs small so you should like the fit of it on Millie in the size 2. Braxton is a size 2 in Wooflink, 4.4 lbs 12" chest and 9" back, same size as Millie, but 1" shorter. Some Wooflink things run roomier than others, especially the hoodies and sweatshirts. But Millie is def a size 2. I just saw your weights of all of your dogs and it's perfect! Looks like Mills and Duchess will wear the same size and all of the others will wear the same size. That is as long as they continue to chart accordingly.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I cant get on that link :-(. I just see a blank page ...
> 
> can you send me the link to the Paris sweater ? maybe it 'll work that way. is that one on the DC site yet ? I love the croissant hoodie too !!! what is the name of the Rocker chic tutu dress. I want to look that one up on DC
> 
> ...



http://www.suckright.hu/products/carrier/?p=2


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I cant get on that link :-(. I just see a blank page ...
> 
> can you send me the link to the Paris sweater ? maybe it 'll work that way. is that one on the DC site yet ? I love the croissant hoodie too !!! what is the name of the Rocker chic tutu dress. I want to look that one up on DC
> 
> ...



That's the site of which I showed you the Charlottes dress. And also how I discovered the Lella Su brand. They have a LellaSu dress in there that I want so bad! It has sequence on it. And I love the Coco dress but the small sizes are sold out. They do ship to the US but I'm not sure how much that'd be. But I'm def thinking of ordering that dress and a couple Lella Su items. The currency can be changed to the US dollar. Which makes browsing and pricing things much easier. The Rock Princess Suckright dress is actually cheaper on that site. I spoke with the person who runs the site, a guy. He was very nice.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what suckright you are going to buy next? I'm still waiting on the order I put in a couple of months back, half of it has shipped but the other half (SL) hasn't yet.
> ...


I would just like to try some size 1 just to check out the size and then if it doesn't fit one of the pups can have it,
I love how your Brax is the same size as mills because I can always check sizing with you. I'm happy that they are charted to be similar weights, just hoping duchess doesn't end up a size bigger than mills because then that will mean three different sizes but I think I will be lucky if I only have two different sizes


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


I can show you how a size 1 fits Brax. Wooflink a tees run big. Bailey and Kendall are a true size 3, but the last tees I purchased them were too big. For Millie, a size 1 in Wooflink will be too short in length and too tight. The good news is at least one of your other pups can wear the size 1. And yes you would be so so lucky to only have to buy 2 sizes. I love how if something is too big on Ava, it usually fits Braxton. You'll have the same luck


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


You are my doggy size guru! If I ever have a question I'm like "ask meoshia she will know!" 
I'm excited for when they are all grown up its going to be so fun dressing them all up, Christmas time is something I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I would just like to try some size 1 just to check out the size and then if it doesn't fit one of the pups can have it,
> I love how your Brax is the same size as mills because I can always check sizing with you. I'm happy that they are charted to be similar weights, just hoping duchess doesn't end up a size bigger than mills because then that will mean three different sizes but I think I will be lucky if I only have two different sizes



Here's a perfect example, this is Brax modeling the exact same chihuahua tee you got for Millie, only its Ava's size 1, you can see it's too short and too tight, and Brax is one inch shorter than Millie 


Here are Ava's and Brax's matching Wooflink tees in size 1 fuchsia and size 2 light pink



This particular tee runs perfect in size 2 and perfect fit on Brax 


Here's Ava's size 1 on Braxton, you can see that it's too short and too tight


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to try some size 1 just to check out the size and then if it doesn't fit one of the pups can have it,
> ...


Aw thanks meoshia this example is perfect I see the considerable difference in between size 1 and 2 now! 
The first two photos didn't show up though. Also it's lovely to see photos of gorgeous Brax


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Love the little ears! So cute.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Let's try the first two photos again. Brax in Ava's size 1 chihuahua tee



Brax's size 2 light pink, Ava's size 1 fuschia


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> You are my doggy size guru! If I ever have a question I'm like "ask meoshia she will know!"
> I'm excited for when they are all grown up its going to be so fun dressing them all up, Christmas time is something I'm really looking forward to!



Remember we were talking about LD too, and how tricky the sizing can be

Here's Brax in the same size small bunny hoodie as Millie, it's a nice fit on her ( it's actually Ava's hoodie, it's a roomier fit on Ava) 



Here's Brax in another LD size small hoodie of Ava's, it runs way smaller on her than the bunny hoodie 


Here's the same hoodie on Ava


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow that red LD is so much smaller than the bunny hoodie here is a photo of mills in size small bunny hoodie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, lol...that's what I was trying to tell you is that LD is very tricky in sizing too. So size small will sometimes be a hit or miss for Millie. The good news though is hopefully you can pass it down to the other pups. Ava 3.6 lbs mostly wears size small in LD (usually comfy roomy fit or perfect fit) and some xs in tees. Brax just gets whatever is too big on Ava in size small. I've given up on trying to buy her size small LD because if it ends up too small for her, and Ava already has the same outfit, then I'm just stuck with it or stuck having to sell it. It is hard to sell stuff on here lol. But yeah, the red size small LD hoodie is a better fit on Ava than the size small bunny hoodie. It didn't even almost fit Brax...poor girl 😂. So def inquire about sizing with me and Elaina. I'd hate to see you pay so much for things and get stuck with them if they don't work out. You may find that other brands work better for Millie, like:

Suckright size small 
Wooflink size 2 ( don't write size 2 off for Millie just because one thing was too big) plenty of other size 2 Wooflink can and will fit her like the donut top that she has)
Puppia/Pinkaholic size small
Dogs of Glamour size small

Those would be my recommendations


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's Brax in one of my fave Puppia hoodies last year, the Leopup


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

zellko said:


> Love the little ears! So cute.


hehe. thanks ! the little ears are one of my favorite parts of this hoodie too !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Jessica,  hi Meoshia . hehe.  

my computer is not working right. I cant see any of the pics you posted Meoshia. 

I definitely want another suckright item for Ellie but I have no idea which one i'll order. my favorite is the rock and roll princess one but i'm afraid cause it looks like a looser fit around the neck, that she may be able to slip her arms out of it. so, not sure I should take a chance on that one. 
I saw the Paris one and it looks the same in the neck as the rock princess one.. 

I think if I stick with the hoodies, i'll be fine for a good fit for Ellie. 
Ginger Ella is super cute but do you think that one is only good for Christmas ? its pink , so not your typical Christmas colors ... but , a gingerbread girl is kinda Christmasy... or maybe not ? what do you think ? 

That site that I found the rock and roll princess tutu on... I saw that it was less than on DC but , with the 35% off at DC would it still be less and then there's shipping from the UK too... so, it probably would end up costing us more. no rewards points too. but, would be very worth it if you live in the UK if that is where its originating from ... 
oh, yes... I saw the Lella su on there too. not a lot though. i'll have to find that dress your talking about .


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, lol...that's what I was trying to tell you is that LD is very tricky in sizing too. So size small will sometimes be a hit or miss for Millie. The good news though is hopefully you can pass it down to the other pups. Ava 3.6 lbs mostly wears size small in LD (usually comfy roomy fit or perfect fit) and some xs in tees. Brax just gets whatever is too big on Ava in size small. I've given up on trying to buy her size small LD because if it ends up too small for her, and Ava already has the same outfit, then I'm just stuck with it or stuck having to sell it. It is hard to sell stuff on here lol. But yeah, the red size small LD hoodie is a better fit on Ava than the size small bunny hoodie. It didn't even almost fit Brax...poor girl 😂. So def inquire about sizing with me and Elaina. I'd hate to see you pay so much for things and get stuck with them if they don't work out. You may find that other brands work better for Millie, like:
> 
> Suckright size small
> Wooflink size 2 ( don't write size 2 off for Millie just because one thing was too big) plenty of other size 2 Wooflink can and will fit her like the donut top that she has)
> ...


I defo need to try out suckright small for mills  maybe a hoodie for her, also the dogs of glamour blue hoodie I got off you was a lush fit!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> hi Jessica, hi Meoshia . hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sweetie! I love the rock and roll one, that's the pink tutu one right? If so its my favourite  also the ginger Ella is cute to, I agree about the Christmas theme though.
Also if you ever wana order from UK your more than welcome to ship it to my house and I will ship it to you instead of you having to pay silly fees


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Hey sweetie! I love the rock and roll one, that's the pink tutu one right? If so its my favourite  also the ginger Ella is cute to, I agree about the Christmas theme though.
> Also if you ever wana order from UK your more than welcome to ship it to my house and I will ship it to you instead of you having to pay silly fees



Thanks love! I think that would be the best option. And same goes for you. As I can see how crazy long it's taking you to get your DC stuff. So, you can always ship to my address.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Hey sweetie! I love the rock and roll one, that's the pink tutu one right? If so its my favourite  also the ginger Ella is cute to, I agree about the Christmas theme though.
> Also if you ever wana order from UK your more than welcome to ship it to my house and I will ship it to you instead of you having to pay silly fees


ya, that's the only thing I don't like about the Ginger Ella, cause after Christmas, I probably wouldn't be having her wear it ... 

I wonder if I should take a chance on the rock and roll princess one. ( yes, that's the one with the removable pink tutu ) its my favorite one too. maybe I should wait till Meoshia gets hers and see how it fits Ava. Meoshia, what size did you order ? XS ? I cant wait to see it on Ava... it shouldn't be too much longer... 
or I could just order it if theres' a sale and I can always exchange it if it doesn't fit her right ... I cant make up my mind... lol. i'll probably keep changing my mind right until its time to order 

thanks for that offer Jessica. I will keep that in mind if I ever see anything from the UK. 
I think i'm going to come visit you some day though . LOL. ( then, I can play with all the dogs but i'm sure they wouldn't be puppies anymore ) I've been to the UK and I want to go back.. someday

your always welcome to have any of the things from DC or any US site sent to me, and i'll forward it to you for the exact cost. I think it takes much less time to get thru customs when its just marked as a gift. ( I always fill out the customs form that way and also under value things so you wont have to pay a tax on them )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi Jessica, hi Meoshia . hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!! I was wondering when you were going to join in on this lovely conversation with us lol. I'm bummed your computer isn't working :-(. Is it an old computer? I hope you can get it working again at Best Buy. I use my iPhone 😊and ipad😍and the pet guide app😀so I usually never have problems besides my spelling errors 😂. 
Those pics were demonstrations on how the size 1 and 2 Woiflink fit Brax. Cause Brax is exactly Millie's size just an inch shorter. And also I showed Jessica some demonstrations in how some size small LD is different sizing than other small LD. 

Here's one of the Lella Su dresses http://www.bautique.com/product/2959/Abito-Glamour.html

And I like this tank
http://www.bautique.com/product/1463/Altea.html


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's the Altea tank in the pink color and Abito Glamour dress in tan. I really really want the dress though. But I'm not sure I'll order it. At least not any time soon.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The rock and roll princess dress is a cardigan ( like the LD cardigan) with the tutu attached. I don't think it'd be too big in the neck. The Paris top style is wide in the neck though. That would be my one concern also. Well I ordered the rock princess dress so once I get mine, I think you'll have a better idea.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sweetie! I love the rock and roll one, that's the pink tutu one right? If so its my favourite
> ...


Think I will do this on my next order ship to yours or Elaine's to save waitin forever, it seems like put my last order in months ago


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sweetie! I love the rock and roll one, that's the pink tutu one right? If so its my favourite
> ...


You're a star next time I order I'm going to send it to yours or meoshias. I'm not going to wait this long again it's really boring waiting this long  I can't even remember exactly what I ordered!
Also if I were you I would take a chance on the Rock and roll one cause it's gorgeous and if it's a bad fit you can easy return it and exchange it for something else


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi!! I was wondering when you were going to join in on this lovely conversation with us lol. I'm bummed your computer isn't working :-(. Is it an old computer? I hope you can get it working again at Best Buy. I use my iPhone &#55357;&#56842;and ipad&#55357;&#56845;and the pet guide app&#55357;&#56832;so I usually never have problems besides my spelling errors &#55357;&#56834;.
> Those pics were demonstrations on how the size 1 and 2 Woiflink fit Brax. Cause Brax is exactly Millie's size just an inch shorter. And also I showed Jessica some demonstrations in how some size small LD is different sizing than other small LD.
> 
> Here's one of the Lella Su dresses Abito Glamour by Lella Su | BAUtique!
> ...





Chiluv04 said:


> It's the Altea tank in the pink color and Abito Glamour dress in tan. I really really want the dress though. But I'm not sure I'll order it. At least not any time soon.





Chiluv04 said:


> The rock and roll princess dress is a cardigan ( like the LD cardigan) with the tutu attached. I don't think it'd be too big in the neck. The Paris top style is wide in the neck though. That would be my one concern also. Well I ordered the rock princess dress so once I get mine, I think you'll have a better idea.


I could see the last few pics you posted, the one of the bunny hoodie, the leopard hoodie , and the I love hoodie. but the first bunch, I couldn't see :-(. 
no, my laptop isn't old... its just me. I don't know a thing about computers and something must need to be cleaned up or something ? I don't know what i'm talking about really but i'm sure best buy can get it working back to good as new... but, I may have to be totally without a computer for a few days and that might be very difficult. 
I am one of those persons who is living in the dark ages. lol. I don't have a smart phone. I have a cell phone but its the very basic old fashion kind. I only use it for emergency calls when i'm out driving. or sometimes to call someone but I mostly have it to have in case of emergencies. I know... I should get a smart phone. then, I have to figure out how it works . LOL

ohhh. I love the pink Abito tank and the tan Glamor dress .. I cant wait to order something by that make


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> You're a star next time I order I'm going to send it to yours or meoshias. I'm not going to wait this long again it's really boring waiting this long  I can't even remember exactly what I ordered!
> Also if I were you I would take a chance on the Rock and roll one cause it's gorgeous and if it's a bad fit you can easy return it and exchange it for something else



I think I made up my mind i'm going to get Ellie the rock and roll princess tutu dress. I loved it the first time I saw it. 

I know. that's not good at all having to wait that long. :-(. 

I am always forgetting what I order from DC. I just sign in and look under my account to refresh my memory and then I look to see how many rewards points I have


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I couldn't see the first couple of photos either, it was the cat image that says 'image not available' 
Also I had a read of my emails and this is what I'm waiting on-
SL Tiffi blue nouveau step in harness
SL Puppy pink nouveau collar
WL Pineapple top
LD organic frill top
WLHipsters vest
SL bow lavender
WL blue bow
Puppia grey cosmic tank
SL coat
Wizard of oz baby pink collar 
SL tiffis gift box tail bow heart collar
LD Lofty dog collar in green


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, that's the only thing I don't like about the Ginger Ella, cause after Christmas, I probably wouldn't be having her wear it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered xs for Ava. I can't wait to get it. You should just wait til I get it. Then we will know for sure how it will fit Ellie. I think it is okay for Ellie to wear the gingerella hoodie, it's winter. Who's gonna judge a cute dig in a cute hoodie anyway? Since its pink, I think it's ok. I feel it looks less Christmas-ish because it is pink actually. I do plan to add that into our collection. There's so much stuff! lol. I'm still waiting to win Lucky day lotto 😂😂.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I couldn't see the first couple of photos either, it was the cat image that says 'image not available'
> Also I had a read of my emails and this is what I'm waiting on-
> SL Tiffi blue nouveau step in harness
> SL Puppy pink nouveau collar
> ...


wow, that's a lot of things. I don't blame you for not ordering from the last sale ... did you say before that some of them have shipped ? if its been a very long time, I would message Melissa to check on it ... but , the SL does take a long time ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I also found this and I like it in the red color😍
http://www.puppylovecouture.com/paris-mon-amour-hoodie-dog-dress-red.html


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't see the first couple of photos either, it was the cat image that says 'image not available'
> ...


Yeah Melissa emailed last week to say half of my order has shipped and the rest would be shipped soon just waiting on some Susan lanci. Then she emailed an hour ago with tracking from first parcel and I checked and it's landed in UK so should get that this week which I'm looking forward to.
Next time I order though if I don't et any Susan lanci and send it to yours or meoshias I don't think I will be waiting that long for it also will save on the shipping because when you and meoshia shipped in the past to me it's been $10 instead of $25 + import charges (what I pay from DC)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I couldn't see the first couple of photos either, it was the cat image that says 'image not available'
> Also I had a read of my emails and this is what I'm waiting on-
> SL Tiffi blue nouveau step in harness
> SL Puppy pink nouveau collar
> ...



That's a lot! I can't wait to see all of it. Are all of the collars size xs? I hope you get your order soon. You've been waiting an eternity.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I also found this and I like it in the red color😍
> http://www.puppylovecouture.com/paris-mon-amour-hoodie-dog-dress-red.html


I love this! I think it would look gorgeous on Ava and Ellie in the red


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I ordered xs for Ava. I can't wait to get it. You should just wait til I get it. Then we will know for sure how it will fit Ellie. I think it is okay for Ellie to wear the gingerella hoodie, it's winter. Who's gonna judge a cute dig in a cute hoodie anyway? Since its pink, I think it's ok. I feel it looks less Christmas-ish because it is pink actually. I do plan to add that into our collection. There's so much stuff! lol. I'm still waiting to win Lucky day lotto &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;.


hehe. i'm so confused... see, I said i'd keep changing my mind until I actually put an order in. that is the way I was thinking that the ginger ella hoodie could pass as not being Christmas cause its pink. there is no red or green in it at all.... and I do love pink . 
well, i'm only going to get Ellie one thing , so , I will wait to see how the rock and roll princess dress fits Ava and then decide. 
i'm in no rush to order. so , I don't even mind not ordering if she has a Halloween sale. I can wait till Nov. i'd love to wait till black Friday if she has a 40 percent sale and then i'd order a lot


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't see the first couple of photos either, it was the cat image that says 'image not available'
> ...


Me either  shouldn't be much longer now though, fingers crossed!
Yeah I think I went for XS in all the collars, I will double check.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I love this! I think it would look gorgeous on Ava and Ellie in the red



I think it's the same make as Ava's hot pink tutu coat. I do really love the red color.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I love this! I think it would look gorgeous on Ava and Ellie in the red
> ...


You know I love the puppy love couture site too, have you ordered from there a lot? I'm thinking about getting that neon pink tutu coat I've been going on about and shipping it to yours or elainas and maybe some tees for the pups


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I also found this and I like it in the red color&#55357;&#56845;
> PUPPY LOVE COUTURE


omg. that is super cute. I love it !!! what make is it ? I don't know if the length would be too long on Ellie... 

:cloud9: i'm getting sleepy. all this talk about dog clothes is so tiring... going to sleep very soon ...

Ellie wants one of those lollipop coats too. Meoshia, would that fit Ellie ?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I also found this and I like it in the red color&#55357;&#56845;
> ...


It's 2:45AM for me elaina, and I can't sleep, Wish I could get some sleep soon!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, too bad you cant sleep. I hate when that happens :-( . I hope you get to sleep soon. maybe try cutting down on caffine , like in coffee, tea, and coca cola ? 

i'm signing off for now.... so tired and I know i'll fall asleep soon after I get in bed


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> omg. that is super cute. I love it !!! what make is it ? I don't know if the length would be too long on Ellie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that Paris hoodie may be the same make as Ava's tutu coat. Michelle bought that tutu coat for Carolina. It's roomy on her. It'll likely fit Ellie better. I love the way it fits Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> You know I love the puppy love couture site too, have you ordered from there a lot? I'm thinking about getting that neon pink tutu coat I've been going on about and shipping it to yours or elainas and maybe some tees for the pups



If you want it, ordering from Puppy Love couture may be the best option. As I'm not sure Melissa is having luck locating the retailer.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > You know I love the puppy love couture site too, have you ordered from there a lot? I'm thinking about getting that neon pink tutu coat I've been going on about and shipping it to yours or elainas and maybe some tees for the pups
> ...


After seeing Ava in it again I'm defo going to get it, it's adorable. It one of my favourite pieces!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

They're both looking cute in their new clothes. I especially love the hoodie, it's so pretty!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Tootsie photo


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> They're both looking cute in their new clothes. I especially love the hoodie, it's so pretty!


thanks Camille ! that hoodie is now my new favorite of all of Ellies things . I have another hoodie on the way for Minnie by this same make


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Tootsie photo


thanks Christie !!! yes, that was a good shot of Tootsie. she loves her new hoodie sweater , its comfy on her. its hard to get a good pic of Tootsie. i was lucky with that shot. her expression was perfect. that's def. one of my faves now of Tootsie.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww, I love Ellie in her new hoodie! She looks great in it and the designs are so fun. Looks like it's a good fit with a little room to spare. 

I'm kinda bummed now for me though. Looks like this brand won't be a good fit for Carolina, I think it would be a little too big. I guess I'll just have to enjoy the brand through pictures of Ellie and Ava in it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Aww, I love Ellie in her new hoodie! She looks great in it and the designs are so fun. Looks like it's a good fit with a little room to spare.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed now for me though. Looks like this brand won't be a good fit for Carolina, I think it would be a little too big. I guess I'll just have to enjoy the brand through pictures of Ellie and Ava in it.


hi Michele ! thank you, I really love this hoodie so much !! its even prettier in person than it is in the pictures. 
it does fit Ellie perfect and is roomy in the chest but because the neck is a nice snug comfy fit , she doesn't slip out of it. I think your right, that it would be too big on Carolina if its roomy on Ellie :-(. Maybe some of the other style hoodies may runs smaller though. I think Meoshia said the bunny one ran smaller ? 

we were talking earlier in this thread about the lollipop neon pink hoodie. so, I looked up the pic of Carolina in hers and it looks so cute on her too. I may have to order it for Ellie . Maybe a Christmas present


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> hi Michele ! thank you, I really love this hoodie so much !! its even prettier in person than it is in the pictures.
> it does fit Ellie perfect and is roomy in the chest but because the neck is a nice snug comfy fit , she doesn't slip out of it. I think your right, that it would be too big on Carolina if its roomy on Ellie :-(. Maybe some of the other style hoodies may runs smaller though. I think Meoshia said the bunny one ran smaller ?
> 
> we were talking earlier in this thread about the lollipop neon pink hoodie. so, I looked up the pic of Carolina in hers and it looks so cute on her too. I may have to order it for Ellie . Maybe a Christmas present


I love the lollipop tutu hoodie. I forgot until over the weekend that I even had them, I got it in both colors. I actually want to retry it on Carolina because it was big on her last winter when I got it and she has gained almost a 1/2lb and filled out a little more sine then.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

How did I miss this!!! Tootsie is just FAB in her mint green hoodie by WL. HAHAHA, her look says soon much. 
The Suckright hoodie is too much!! I can't even look at these pieces, it kills me. The detail is something else.
Love it al!!


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

I love the blue one!!! Where do you order these?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AutumnLynn said:


> I love the blue one!!! Where do you order these?


it is very pretty ! even prettier in person  . 
here is where I purchased it. they have a 25 percent off sale going on all the time . ( I think the code may be Fabulous. its on the main page ), but other times they have better sales. she may have one for Halloween, or maybe not till Nov. 

My Sweetest Winter Sweater Hoodie in Blue


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> How did I miss this!!! Tootsie is just FAB in her mint green hoodie by WL. HAHAHA, her look says soon much.
> The Suckright hoodie is too much!! I can't even look at these pieces, it kills me. The detail is something else.
> Love it al!!


lol , yes, I really love this suckright make. its so bright and cheerful and funny and different. its like a work of art. I def. need to order something else for Ellie and I think Minnie will be getting the one I ordered for her soon. 
hehe. ya, that Tootsie pic is my one of my new faves of her . i'm going to make a calendar this year with all the dogs pics and I think i'll put the Tootsie pic on October. its a nice fall pic


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

That is a great idea...what better calendar could you have! I will need to look into that also. It is rainy here today...how about for you??


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> That is a great idea...what better calendar could you have! I will need to look into that also. It is rainy here today...how about for you??


ya, I really wanted to make a calendar last year , but , I never got to it. so, hopefully, I will follow thru on the idea this year. I don't think it should be too hard. I just have to figure out which pics I want for which months. and you can have them start the calendar at any month, so, I figure i'll start it at Nov. or Dec . of this year depending on when I get to it ... i'm going to go to CVS or Walgreens. usually someone there is helpful cause I never can figure out how to use those machines right . 

yes, it started raining this afternoon :-(. my girls are such divas, they don't want to go out in the rain.


----------

